# TipmanTips



## TipmanTips (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello all i would like to introduce you to Tipman Tips. Tipman has been around since 2014 making profits every year since 2014. This year we are already at £5000 profit for our members. We have risen from 1600 members to 2000 in the space of a few months. 

The service costs £25 a month but for Betting Forum members only you can join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code -  99off

When you've signed up drop me a message and ill get you £100 - £200 in free bets to use on our tips.


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Ill be posting free tips in here so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Join our Premium tipping group to get inplays, horse racing tips. Nearly £6000 profit so far this year 

 Join for 25p!!!! 
 https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
 Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

An example of the horse bets posted daily. These are todays tips. 
Horses are 650+ points in profit this year 

 Join for 25p!!!!
 https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
 Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Ebony maw 9/1 2nd some nice E/W profit to start the day 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Aberema gold 6/1 wins 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

qaabil places 13/2 small profit 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

One of our members used our tips in a treble 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Elladora wins 12/1 
Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

2 winners 6/1 12/1
3 places for nice profit 
2 missed out on a place by 1. 

We do this everyday, I won’t be posting these tips all the time. Today was just a taster of what we offer. I’ve won you more then 25p today, use it to get a months worth of tips to your phone 

We are £6000 in profit for a reason this year

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Tonight’s bet builder tip for the Arsenal game 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off

Drop me a message when you’ve joined for £60 in free bets


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Inplay double 



Braga v Union Saint Gilloise 

Over 0.5 first half goals  

Europa 
Cologne v Partizan Belgrade 

Over 0.5 first half goals  

Europa 
1.04/1 - 5 points advised


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> Inplay double
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


>


disallowed


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

Another disallowed goal


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 6, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> Join our Premium tipping group to get inplays, horse racing tips. Nearly £6000 profit so far this year
> 
> Join for 25p!!!!
> https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
> ...


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 7, 2022)

GREAT DAY YESTERDAY 

6/1 and 12/1 winners 
3 places for small profit 
Inplay bot on fire 
Value betting service 8 points profit 
Daily double wins for the 3rd day in a row 

More profit added to our pots 

Get yourself signed up to premium ready for a HUGE weekend of sport  

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 7, 2022)

Nice little tool that comes with tipman tips. 

This shows all the potential first half goals and average first half goals between 2 teams. 

Take the 1st game at 6pm 
Bad gleichenberg v union vocklamrkt 
90% of their games this season have had a first half goal.
Teams average 3.8 goals per game. 

Premium tips and this for just 25p!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 8, 2022)

Thankyou to all that have joined so far. Hope your enjoying some nice profits 

if you need help with anything just drop me a message on here or on my telegram









						Adam Tipman
					

You can contact @TMT_adam right away.




					t.me
				




Massive day today, I’ll post some tips on here shortly


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 8, 2022)

Thankyou to all of you that have joined so far
Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 8, 2022)

Chaldean wins the dewhurst 11/4


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 9, 2022)

Got a few bets for you all today 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 9, 2022)

Come to pass with some nice E/W profit. Went as high as 20/1 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 11, 2022)

Daily Double up treble wins 

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 11, 2022)

Will post some football bets shortly


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 11, 2022)

+42.58 points profit on racing alone so far this month in the premium group and it’s only the 10th!!!

At £10 level stakes that’s £420.58p PURE PROFIT so far 

+609.73 points profit on racing for the year to date. 

At £10 level stakes that’s £6097.30p PROFIT

Who wants to join us and see there bank roll increase like our 2000 members have!

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 14, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> View attachment 4348


Winner         

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 14, 2022)

Smashed it in the premium group today 
Unreal if you haven’t signed up yet for 25p!! 

And a 12/1 winner just come in 

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 14, 2022)

Our 12/1 winner today 

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

We also train people in FOREX here is out profits this week. Here is a FREE group for you to join and find out more https://t.me/+0b3Mi-NPtn81ZWY0


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

Our InPlay Bot is currently 127 points in profit this month 

775 Points up for the year 

This does not get the credit it deserves. I challenge you all to find us a more profitable football tipster than our Bot  (impossible)

I will post some inplays tonight if the inplay bot finds anything. The inplay scans all inplays looking for an increase in dangerous attacks, shots, corners, possession. All signs to say a team is pushing for a goal 

Join for 25p!!!! 
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

Double your money bet for tonight. Kick off in an hour ️


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

The inplay bot picks up on players who should also be carded. Get a bet on Pellegrini to be booked


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

inplay


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> The inplay bot picks up on players who should also be carded. Get a bet on Pellegrini to be booked
> View attachment 4378



This is why the inplay bot is near 700 points profit this year 
Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> inplay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 another winner from the inplay bot

Join for 25p!!!!

https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman

Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 17, 2022)

TipmanTips said:


> View attachment 4374


 3 tips provided for you all tonight. All winners.

We do this daily in our group

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 18, 2022)

Lots of new members last night. Hope you enjoyed the 10/1 winner today 

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 20, 2022)

More new members. If you haven’t joined up yet then your missing out. Members have turned 25p into £100

The past few days
40/1 winner 
15/2 winner 
7/1 winner 
6/1 winner 
5/1 double winner 
Daily double up winners 
Inplay bot on fire  

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off

I’ll be posting some tips over the weekend


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 22, 2022)

got some great bets today from tipman.


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 23, 2022)

Daily Double Up Treble Winner Tipped on here  
56/80 winners on the inplay bot in premium. 95 points profit there 
12/1 Place tipped on here 
10/1 Place tipped on here 
BTTS acca failing by 1 goal 
Win Treble failing by 1 goal 

Another profitable day at tipman. 

£5800 in profit this year
2000 members

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 26, 2022)

Some amazing winners over in premium 
8/1 this morning 
6/1 Treble yesterday 
Daily double yesterday 
Inplay bot on fire 

Here’s some tips for today

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 26, 2022)

Fantasy Master places at 11/1 SP nice E/W profit


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 26, 2022)

Dream by day wins at 11/1 SP 
Tipped on here earlier

Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 27, 2022)

2 horse winners yesterday tipped on here
Daily double up treble winner last night, tipped on here . 

3 winning bets tipped on here yesterday and that was a poor day by our standards

Get todays tips here 
Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Oct 28, 2022)

It’s PAYDAY and yet again Tipman are smashing it. Todays results 

13-2 winner 
6-1 winner 
7-2 place treble winner 
6-1 2nd 
7-1 2nd 
21.6 points up on todays racing 

NOW ONTO THE FOOTBALL... WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? 

Join for 25p!!!! https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Nov 1, 2022)

Todays first half goal list sponsored by tipman tips footy stats PRO

FHG list generated using a collection of data. Qualifying games include;

• Minimum of 80% over 0.5 FHG

• Minimum of 3 goals on average per game

• Minimum of 5 games played this season 

First and second visuals on the graphic show the FHG % and the average goals for games including the two teams


----------



## TipmanTips (Nov 2, 2022)

Tipman making more money for our members, another amazing day 

Rio ave v vizela 
Alhama v Madrid 
Cumbernauld v gala 
Edinburgh v tranent 
Tipped on here yesterday 

Premium had 3/4 horse winners 
7/9 inplay tips won 
6/7 pre match tips won 

Get todays tips here 
Join for 25p!!!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Nov 9, 2022)

Premium tips and this for just 25p!!
https://www.tipmantips.com/ref/Tipman
Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Nov 11, 2022)

Tipmantips with a booking double winner 2 nights in a row. 16/1 13/1 

Join for 25p!!!! 








						Sports Betting Tips | Professional Tips | Betting Tips | Best Betting Tips
					

We provide the best Sports Betting Tips daily on Horse Racing & Football. We have a professional tipster and active sports betting community.




					www.tipmantips.com
				



Use Code - 99off


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 6, 2022)

Tipman tips are offering everybody a FREE month in December 

When we first joined this forum in October we was at £5300 profit for the year 

It’s now December and we are at £6500 profit. 
Everybody that joined for 25p in October are now £1500 better off. If you didn’t join, then stop missing out 

2022 - £6500 profit for our 2000 members. 
2023 - don’t miss out 

Get your free month here - https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman

October stats





December stats


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 16, 2022)

Tipman tips £6000 profit so far on horses. 
Want selections like this everyday to your phone? here is a free trial of our service. We have 2000 members who are earning a 2nd income with tipman. 

Free Trial -  https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman

Todays Racing Singles 
Southwell 14:00 
TipMan Selection - Kasino 10/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Front running Kasino may just be able to slip the field here as the only confirmed front runner and be very difficult to peg back. A lot of these 2 year olds have plenty to prove and haven’t achieved much yet but Kasino looks one of the more likely players and with his front running style he could be a very nice piece of value today. Yards been in good form lately and will be hoping that continues here. 

Southwell 14:35 
TipMan Selection - La Roca Del Fuego 9/1 - 1.5 points EW 
Another front running chance now in the form of La Roca Del Fuego who has some good form in bank and hasn’t been upped much in the weights. Everything points towards another solid pregnancy and a good chance to notch back to back wins after winning well at Chelmsford LTO. Speed figures he’s right up there with Twilight madness looking the chief threat for an early lead. 

Southwell 15:10 
TipMan Selection - Nine Elms 14/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Nine Elms very consistent earlier in the year before the handicap got to grips with him but he’s dropping back in the weights now and has a talented claimer on board in the form of Jordan Williams who takes of a valuable 5lbs. Has won at Southwell before and plenty of other good runs, trainer also has a good record here with 10 winners this year. Big chance of returning to form at a nice price. 

Southwell 16:25 
TipMan Selection - Sycamore 55/1 - 1.5 points EW EW extra paying 7 places 
Firstly, only advising this with the extra places as value looks decent. Horse has won here at Southwell before and tops a few personal ratings I have in this field. Last two runs after a long break have been poor so the obvious risks are attached and he needs to bounce back. Trainer in good form and the trainer jockey combo have a decent record here too, look’s definitely overpriced today. 

Dundalk 17:00 
TipMan Selection - Annecherie 13/2 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Annecherie a 4yo filly loves it around Dundalk having form figures of 3-1-3-1-3 over CD posting a career high RPR of 81 in the last of those wins and today's 69 shouldn't hold any fears - Billy Lee rides and he's won on her twice for Ms Shiela Lavery whos last runner Steps In The Sand won and caught the eyes of the stewards beating a horse some 20+ pound higher in the ratings in a Dundalk claimer. It looks like Lavery could have her yard in some great form at the moment with the trip and track ideal for Annecherie today. 

Dundalk 17:30 
TipMan Selection - Chavajod 16/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Chavajod looks to have a good chance here dropping down the handicap for a while now and having good form in better races than this. He has a much better draw than the most fancied horses today and that will help as will the jockeys 10lb claim. He had a break before joing this yard and two races since will have sharpened him up for today. He’s on good terms and a great bit of value at the prices. 

Kempton 19:45 
TipMan Selection - Tyger Bay 8/1 - 1.5 points EW 
Tyger Bay a 4 time course winner and has finished in the money in half of his starts at Kempton represents some nice value. Got a good draw in stall 4 and looks well treated with Tyler Heads 3lbs claim. A horse who at 5 years old looks to still be improving and is well entitled to a chance up in grade here today.


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 16, 2022)

Tipman tips £6000 profit so far on horses. 
Want selections like this everyday to your phone? here is a free trial of our service. We have 2000 members who are earning a 2nd income with tipman. 

Free Trial -  https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman

Todays Racing Singles 
Southwell 14:00 
TipMan Selection - Kasino 10/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Front running Kasino may just be able to slip the field here as the only confirmed front runner and be very difficult to peg back. A lot of these 2 year olds have plenty to prove and haven’t achieved much yet but Kasino looks one of the more likely players and with his front running style he could be a very nice piece of value today. Yards been in good form lately and will be hoping that continues here. 

Southwell 14:35 
TipMan Selection - La Roca Del Fuego 9/1 - 1.5 points EW 
Another front running chance now in the form of La Roca Del Fuego who has some good form in bank and hasn’t been upped much in the weights. Everything points towards another solid pregnancy and a good chance to notch back to back wins after winning well at Chelmsford LTO. Speed figures he’s right up there with Twilight madness looking the chief threat for an early lead. 

Southwell 15:10 
TipMan Selection - Nine Elms 14/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Nine Elms very consistent earlier in the year before the handicap got to grips with him but he’s dropping back in the weights now and has a talented claimer on board in the form of Jordan Williams who takes of a valuable 5lbs. Has won at Southwell before and plenty of other good runs, trainer also has a good record here with 10 winners this year. Big chance of returning to form at a nice price. 

Southwell 16:25 
TipMan Selection - Sycamore 55/1 - 1.5 points EW EW extra paying 7 places 
Firstly, only advising this with the extra places as value looks decent. Horse has won here at Southwell before and tops a few personal ratings I have in this field. Last two runs after a long break have been poor so the obvious risks are attached and he needs to bounce back. Trainer in good form and the trainer jockey combo have a decent record here too, look’s definitely overpriced today. 

Dundalk 17:00 
TipMan Selection - Annecherie 13/2 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Annecherie a 4yo filly loves it around Dundalk having form figures of 3-1-3-1-3 over CD posting a career high RPR of 81 in the last of those wins and today's 69 shouldn't hold any fears - Billy Lee rides and he's won on her twice for Ms Shiela Lavery whos last runner Steps In The Sand won and caught the eyes of the stewards beating a horse some 20+ pound higher in the ratings in a Dundalk claimer. It looks like Lavery could have her yard in some great form at the moment with the trip and track ideal for Annecherie today. 

Dundalk 17:30 
TipMan Selection - Chavajod 16/1 - 1.5 points EW 4 places 
Chavajod looks to have a good chance here dropping down the handicap for a while now and having good form in better races than this. He has a much better draw than the most fancied horses today and that will help as will the jockeys 10lb claim. He had a break before joing this yard and two races since will have sharpened him up for today. He’s on good terms and a great bit of value at the prices. 

Kempton 19:45 
TipMan Selection - Tyger Bay 8/1 - 1.5 points EW 
Tyger Bay a 4 time course winner and has finished in the money in half of his starts at Kempton represents some nice value. Got a good draw in stall 4 and looks well treated with Tyler Heads 3lbs claim. A horse who at 5 years old looks to still be improving and is well entitled to a chance up in grade here today.


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 16, 2022)

great start with 

Kasino placing at SP 16/1
Nice profit there


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 16, 2022)

Nine Elms places, settled at 18/1   
Nice profits so far


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 16, 2022)

Southwell 16:25
TipMan Selection - Sycamore 55/1 - 1.5 points EW EW extra paying 7 places
pipped on the line but some great each way profit. some of our members slips

Free Trial - https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman


----------



## TipmanTips (Dec 26, 2022)

Free Trial - https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman
Uk registered business - https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/10880839

Heres today over 0.5 first half goals probability list
great little tool from tipman tips

get this and more when you have a subscription. great little tool for creating your own bets
Over 1.5 goals %
Over 2.5 goals %
Over 3.5 goals %
Both teams to score %
Average goals
Average cards
Average corners
Half with the most goals %


----------



## TipmanTips (Jan 1, 2023)

2022 Tipman Review
Overall we have had one of our best ever years finishing 1425.64 points in profit for the year!
Impossible for any member to follow everything as we understand but some notable systems we cover that have done particularly well…
Racing +780
InPlay bot +994
CSGO +133.35
NFL/Boxing/MMA +131.18
Value Betting +359.26 in 4 months since introduced
Hope you all have enjoyed the year and hopefully can appreciate we are human and bad runs happen to everyone but our stats are facts and cannot be argued!
Can’t wait for next year and to keep us all moving forward as one!

FREE trial here - https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman
Uk registered business - https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/10880839


----------



## TipmanTips (Monday at 4:29 PM)

FREE trial here - https://www.tipmantips.com/em-opt-in/ref/Tipman
Uk registered business - https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/10880839

Some huge winners this weekend
8/1 winner Friday   
9/1 winner Saturday 
12/1 winner Sunday 

4 Rolling challenges completed
inplay bot on fire.

January is 100+ points up already.

here is some tips for today. First half goal probability and average corners probability


----------

